# Turkey drumstick... Upcoming



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,
I am into the third/forth week of raw feeding and trying to move slowly to other parts other than chicken quarters and turkey necks. I bought a few turkey drumsticks, which have quite a large bone. One of the drumsticks was already broken at the base and I can tell you that are pretty sharp and relatively thick. Are they safe to feed to a relatively large puppy?


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Good question, I was wondering the same thing about goose drumsticks. I'm sure RFD or DaneMom will have some good input.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Turkey drumsticks are pretty big, I much prefer wings, but only your dog can tell what is too big or not. Even with the wings I use a mallet and slam the bone to break it.

You could always do the same with the drumstick, to give your dog a good start.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Turkey drumsticks are pretty big, I much prefer wings, but only your dog can tell what is too big or not. Even with the wings I use a mallet and slam the bone to break it.
> 
> You could always do the same with the drumstick, to give your dog a good start.


My dog should be able to chrash them. What worries me is the sharpness and tuffness of the broken edges.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think if you look a little closer a turkey bone is a little hollow in the middle, my dogs have eaten them with no problem in the past, they just aren't my favorite to feed since they are soooooooo big. My dogs are used to eating chicken wings and drumsticks.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Turkey drummies are great! Good meat & bone on them. Lots of yummy stuff in the middle of the bones too. 2 of ours had HUGE drummies for dinner last night (gotta love turkey season)


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Turkey drummies are great! Good meat & bone on them. Lots of yummy stuff in the middle of the bones too. 2 of ours had HUGE drummies for dinner last night (gotta love turkey season)


Thanks for the reply. 

*Great video and very cute dog, by the way. Was that a boneless chicken breast?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Maab said:


> *Great video and very cute dog, by the way. Was that a boneless chicken breast?


Thanks :biggrin: It was a chicken wing... you can hear her crunching the bones

She's MUCH faster now. She kills a chicken quarter in about 20 seconds flat


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

No problem with turkey drumsticks at all. As long as your dog is big enough to handle a turkey drumstick for a meal there is no reason why your dog couldn't have one, Our smallest dog at 65-70 pounds handles one like a champ. Like Jon said...great source of meat and bone.

All poultry bones, turkey and chicken, crunch up the same way no matter what size. The bigger the bones are the more the dog has to chew them up to make them fit down their throat. No reason to worry.


----------

